

Show HN: My Weekend Project: One-Click Developer Portfolio Website - tjosten
http://prtflio.eu/

======
muellerwolfram
I don't know how to react, but at least I want to say this: the name and the
layout remind me a little too much about
<http://www.prtfl.io/muellerwolfram/projects>

I'm not sure what to say, I mean, it's a free web, you can do whatever you
want, but it leaves a bitter aftertaste, especially because i know that you
knew about prtfl.io

~~~
tobiasbischoff
Let me quote movie-zuckerberg here:

"You know, you really don't need a forensics team to get to the bottom of
this. If you guys were the inventors of Facebook, you'd have invented
Facebook."

Execution, dear Wolfram, is the single-most important thing in our industry
today. I personally have a shit ton of things I'm thinking about or that I
might want to do some time. All worthless, until someone executes on them.
Timo executed on this idea this weekend and the outcome is extraordinary,
given the invested time. It shows that he is a very talented guy.

Well here is the nice thing: Just build something that is better and people
will use it. It is that easy.

------
bbx
I'm not a developer but a designer.

What do developers showcase in their portfolio? How do you describe the
projects you've worked on? What is a recruiter looking for when visiting your
website?

~~~
tomschlick
A developers profile these days is mostly just github. Works very well for
those of us that contribute back to open source but not too sure how someone
who doesn't contribute to os stuff would show a portfolio...

~~~
jaredsohn
>not too sure how someone who doesn't contribute to os stuff would show a
portfolio

A portfolio can also consist of project writeups/screenshots and/or links to
live sites.

------
jdkram
Great work, thanks for sharing this.

Feedback -

\- I'm a fool and was looking around for somewhere to click to go through to
my site - what about a small link somewhere around <http://d.jdkram.net/W7nY>?
Or maybe a second button the "Welcome" tab.

\- Hovering over all of the entry titles in 'Account' (Facebook, Google+ etc.)
switches the cursor to a hand. Apologies if this is intentional.

\- It would be nice to have a little explanation regarding what you're asking
for in the box: something like <http://d.jdkram.net/4GEL> would help keep the
look clean and let you explain where to get the info you're asking for.
Alternatively continue with your current norm and use greyed out text within
the boxes saying "e.g. 107633175658115732197".

~~~
tjosten
Thanks for your feedback!

\- This has just been added. \- The text was ment to be a label for the input
box. I'll fix that. \- Yeah, there's a lot of explaination and help texts
missing. I'll add this when I got more time this week.

~~~
jdkram
Thanks for taking it on board :). Two more:

\- The slider for draft/live seems counter-intuitive to me, clicking on draft
makes it live and vice versa.

\- I was about to suggest the ability to add font awesome icons but I see it's
already there! How about advertising this feature on the editor page
somewhere? Or adding a menu for placing icons tags like <i class="icon-camera-
retro"></i> in quickly?

Saying that, the design works so well because it is so simple and fast.

------
jiggy2011
It would be nice to see a link to a sample site on the frontpage.

~~~
tjosten
Fixed that, thanks!

~~~
doktrin
Very nice. How does the blog integration work? Is it limited to certain
platforms?

~~~
tjosten
For now, there is a markdown blog editor included after login where you can
save drafts and publish them later on.

------
bdotdub
A bunch of UX feedback/issues:

\- after signing in/up, there is no link on any page that actually links you
to your portfolio.

\- The welcome page is a waste of space right now. It only has a link to give
you feedback, while providing the user no useful information.

\- If you're making me sign in with github, the projects section shouldn't be
empty. It should pull from my github

\- Under Theme, I understand it's probably more work than it's worth right now
to preview the themes for a weekend project - but the link out to bootswatch
should at least go to the preview so I know what I'm choosing:
<http://bootswatch.com/#gallery>

~~~
tjosten
Thanks for your feedback!

\- That has been added \- Yep, indeed. I'll think about what's best in this
place. \- That's what I initially planned and that's going to come for sure
:-D \- Great idea, thanks!

------
waynepierson
I like it, a lot. I never had much or was proud of my personal website, so for
fun I pointed my A records over to my brand new shiny website at prtfl.io.
It's waynepierson.com ( <http://wpierson.prtflio.eu/> if the changes haven't
propagated yet to your neck of the woods, but CloudFlare is pretty good about
that)

I also got a little carried away, wrote out my about page, and even wrote
three blog posts. Yes three. I'm a fan.

------
picsoung
Like it ! :) I decided to give it a try. It's now up and running on
<http://nicolasgrenie.com>

I could be awesome to get automatically the projects from Github.

And also being able to re-arrange the order of projects. I personally want to
arrange them chronologically and also edit them.

Hope you will continue to dev it. The good thing to know : there is a need for
this kind of solution :)

------
zapt02
One small flaw: the columns have huge gutters at high resolutions. Example:
<http://i.imgur.com/BJD5N8o.png>

The image example is for effect, but it does look goofy at 1980px viewport
width too.

------
dsowers
A few weeks back I launched something similar: <http://www.mycelial.com>

~~~
tjosten
That looks beautiful!

~~~
dsowers
Thanks. I put a lot of work into polishing it.

------
Off
Can't sign up/in: "Failed while signing up. This username may already be
taken."

~~~
tjosten
If you want me to look into this, write me an email with your GitHub username,
please.

------
photorized
Free, no ads... what's the business model here, if you don't mind sharing?

~~~
tjosten
There's no business model, as I never wanted to make money with this. It's a
fun project and it's hosted on existing infrastructure.

------
fady
i feel its better to build you own, if its your personal website, and you're a
developer. this seems like the easy, lazy way out and shows that you don't
have time to make a custom site for yourself to show off your talents.

i can see this idea being used for other professions, but if you're a dev,
then i feel your website is a free pass to show off your true skills,
creativity..

either way, great job.. keep developing

------
akos
Looks good! What icon set are you using?

~~~
tjosten
<http://fortawesome.github.com/Font-Awesome/> \- it's actually a font face.

------
durbin
Partner with a designer.

------
night_fury
reduce header font size for mobile, the site scrolls sideways

------
braveheart1723
nicely responsive !

~~~
trumbitta2
Nicely Bootstrap

